# FTP - Server fürs Internet



## Spacemonkey (21. Februar 2003)

Hi,

ich habe den Bulletproof Server und will ihn so einrichten, dass man auch übers Internet auf ihn zugreifen kann.
Ich habe aber einen router laufen. Brauche ich da noch extra Programme, damit der Server Verbindung zum Internet bekommt oder muss ich nur im Bulletproof etwas einstellen?


----------



## Eyewitness (21. Februar 2003)

Weder noch, Du mußt den Router so konfigurieren, daß einkommende Signale auf den Ports 20 und 21 auf den Rechner mit FTP Server umgeleitet werden. Theoretisch müßte das dann schon ausreichen. Einfach ausprobieren.


----------



## dfd1 (21. Februar 2003)

Natürlich solltest du auch deine Internet-IP wissen. Oder es mal mit dyn-DNS probieren.
Dein Router muss aber die dyn-DNS Funktion unterstützen.


----------



## Kenny (14. April 2003)

habe seit heute das selbe problem,
bin bei dyn.ee und nutze bisher dync.exe
das tool aktualisierte bei dyn.ee automatisch meine ip nach jeder einwahl...


----------



## Spacemonkey (16. April 2003)

Ich hab mich bei No-Ip.com registriert und benutz die Software.
Damit sollte es eigentlich gehen, außerdem habe ich seit gestern einen Hardwarerouter. Ich muss es bei dem nr noch einstellen.


----------



## Kenny (16. April 2003)

ja das funzt ohne router, sobald aber ein router davor gesetzt wird bekommt dein rechner ne LAN ip und niemand kann zu dir connecten,
musst im router ein ip forwarding einrichten, damit die daten auch deinen rechner erreichen.

habs übrigens hinbekommen


----------

